# I'll show you mine.........



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

........if you'll show me yours.  

Curious what kind of setup you have for your dogs. I thought I'd give you a brief visual tour of what I have going for my dogs, hopeful that I'd get a similar pictorial of yours.

This the the 2nd floor hallway with the dogs' crates on either side of the door leading to my computer room/upstairs den area. My bedroom doorway is on the right just behind where I'm standing to take the shot, and the bathroom is just beyond that. As you can see, the dogs' crates are gender specific...pink for Jazz, and blue for Tango









A closer crate view









Food and water dishes. But I also sometimes feed Jazz in her crate, depending on a variety of factors and variables too lengthy to go into here lol!









The other end of the hall. My little assortment of chihuahua and butterfly related memorabilia. And of course, the ubiquitous dog bed. They're everywhere! 









Under my bathroom vanity. All dog related.









And a couple sillies of Tango checking out one of their carriers.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

That's quite the set up !

My dogs allow me to live in their house, so if you've seen a picture of my house...you've seen their set up


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

That's a very nice set up, Ronni! Loved the pics! 



jazzman said:


> That's quite the set up !
> 
> My dogs allow me to live in their house, so if you seen a picture of my house...you've seen their set up


Ditto! LOL!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Loved the pics! Great organization, so nice and tidy. Very very nice!!!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow, you are much more organized than I am. lol Very nice set up.

This is my dog room. It's 27 by 17 feet.









This is the sleeping area.









View from my computer chair.









I have one bed off by itself as I have a couple of dogs that like to be isolated from the rest sometimes. And we have an old two story cat tree that Billy especially likes to use, he even gets on the top floor and is 'safe' because none of the other dogs can figure out how he gets up there.









The dog door opens up on this 27 by 16 feet screened in patio. We like to eat dinner out here when the weather is nice.









Then out the next dog door, we have this fenced in area. They can sunbath either on the cement or the carpet square. There is a dirt strip next to the screened in patio for going potty for the ones that don't like pottying on cement. The cement gets washed off daily and bleached once or twice a week depending on how soiled it is.

















Then through the gate is our huge backyard.

















This is the set-up in my room. The big crate is Isis's, with Twiggy's on top. The two crates sectioning off the cat box is Marmalade's and Delilah's. Ling Ling sleeps on the floor next to the bed and the rest sleep in the bed with me.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for all your sweet comments, but a particular thanks to Pam. This is exactly the kind of feedback I was looking for when I posted. It's fun to share my setup, but I get much MORE fun out of seeing everyone else's 

Pam, now I have a much better idea how you deal with so many dogs! I'd always wondered how those of you who have multiple dogs could possibly keep up with them, but these visuals you've provided make it so much easier to understand. Thank you!

Keep 'em coming, folks. Surely I can't be the *only* one who finds these kinds of visuals fascinating?


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

jazzman said:


> That's quite the set up !
> 
> My dogs allow me to live in their house, so if you've seen a picture of my house...you've seen their set up


 Exactly the same here. Hannah is the queen, Jasper is the king, Moose is the prince and we are there paupers/servants.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chico has his own room and I have a webcam setup so I can watch him during the day while at work... currently it is not in use as I am going to Atlanta tomorrow and have the beds and such out of it and in the car ready for the trip to my sons home...


----------



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh, what a great idea. I don't have room in my 2 bedroom house, and 4 kids, a hubby and my brother living in the basement to have a doggie room, but I will take pics tomorrow or so of where I have things


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

SuperMomX4 said:


> Oh, what a great idea. I don't have room in my 2 bedroom house, and 4 kids, a hubby and my brother living in the basement to have a doggie room, but I will take pics tomorrow or so of where I have things


Looking forward to seeing your photos!


----------



## Clementine (Jun 28, 2011)

Ein has a pile of corpse toys and a blanket nest for a bed. Other than her crate, thats it! I would love to get her a bed, but I know she'd never get to use it. Jade will sleep on anything that is remotely fluffy or "bed-like". I just get this mental image of a 60 lb dog trying to curl into the tiniest ball possible to fit on a bed for a 10lb dog. She's do it too. She sleeps on laundry baskets full of clothes, even though her bulk spills over the sides


----------



## Clementine (Jun 28, 2011)

Ps, that picture of Tango peeking out of the carrier is adorable!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Loved the pics! Great organization, so nice and tidy. Very very nice!!!


Tracy, I just noticed this comment. Yeah, it happened to be tidy right then. But most of the time the floor's littered with their toys! What isn't shown is the basket overflowing with all their toys that I spend time every day refilling after they get the urge to spread their toys out all over the floor. They don't even play with them that much...just enjoy emptying the basket of them, I guess. It reminds me of when my kids were little and the neverending job of picking up after them lol!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I'll take some snaps a bit later of some of our set up. Most of the pups clothing & leashes/harnesses are scattered about because of Ivy. LOL Maybe I'll use this as an excuse for her to gather them up.  

I love the sets ups shown btw! So organized Paula. And Pam...I LOVE your yard!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok so our stuff is pretty sporadicly placed around the house but I guess it gives an idea. This is their fav hang place. :daisy:











This is our new crate system hubby built when he was renovating this section of the house which will be the new entry way when the rest of our downstairs renovations are complete: (the wet floor is not pee--Ivy had sprayed the dogs down because of our heat wave LOL) This is the same room--opposite side as the above pic and yes, our wood floors despirately need to be redone!











The right side of the cabinet--need to have hubs put a shelf in for me so I can better seperate some stuff...










This wall will come out & there will be a bar there at some point but for now we keep a bed & water dish there. 











Jail bird! Ladies in heat stay in the kitchen & Mari can slide the gate open thus our make shift "latch". haha











Wall of leashes/harness/collars/carriers:










Their doggy house by their doggy door. haha










Outside play yard. Excuse the poorly groomed grass. My lawn mower won't start for me & hubby has been busy with meetings & work. This weekend it'll get done. Ivy put their pool in the other day--it's ridiculously hot here (98 in the shade UGH!!).











And my little food preparation station....


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

MChis said:


> I'll take some snaps a bit later of some of our set up. Most of the pups clothing & leashes/harnesses are scattered about because of Ivy. LOL Maybe I'll use this as an excuse for her to gather them up.
> 
> I love the sets ups shown btw! So organized Paula. And Pam...I LOVE your yard!!


You have a great set up! The built in crates are awesome. I wish I had a husband that was good with his hands. I have a son that THINKS he's good with his hands. lol And I just love the backyard here. It's like they have their own dog park they get to run around three times a day. And the screened-in patio makes it so they will still go outside when it's raining to pee.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

so cute!!

do they get in the pool??
Pics!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

svdreamer said:


> You have a great set up! The built in crates are awesome. I wish I had a husband that was good with his hands. I have a son that THINKS he's good with his hands. lol And I just love the backyard here. It's like they have their own dog park they get to run around three times a day. And the screened-in patio makes it so they will still go outside when it's raining to pee.


Yeah, that must make it handy! Maya will pee in front of the doggy door when it's raining...even though they have the enclosed "potty area" just outside the doggy door. We have a lot of water coming down from the back of us & it gets a little wet on the ground (which is small stone) in the potty area so apparently she doesn't even like to get her feet remotely wet. :eyeroll: My pups don't go out to their play yard to play as often as I'd like. They're big couch potatoes I guess... haha



jan896 said:


> so cute!!
> 
> do they get in the pool??
> Pics!


Once in a while they will by themselves, Jan...not often unless they have Ivy's help though. LOL


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, I love those built in crates! I can't wait until I am able to live in a bigger apartment/house where I can have a doggy room.


----------



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

So, Ruby's crate will be right next to my chair in the livingroom.








Our blue heeler sleeps in her crate under our custom made TV stand(curtosy of my hubby)








Our ferrets live here also in our livingroom








Our beagle never did sleep in any bed we bought him, he prefers to sleep under ours, or on ours when we aren't paying attention. lol
The two bigger doggies have access to food and water in the kitchen all the time.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

We have a dog room, but I'm still in the midst of decorating it. I'm charging my camera's battery at the moment and will try to get some pictures up tonight


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> We have a dog room, but I'm still in the midst of decorating it. I'm charging my camera's battery at the moment and will try to get some pictures up tonight


Looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

SuperMomX4 said:


> So, Ruby's crate will be right next to my chair in the livingroom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You made great use of your limited space. It looks very nice. I wish we could have ferrets in CA.


----------



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank u. You should see how we have 4 girls in one bedrom. Lol


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I've done that, two sets of bunk beds. lol Right now I have three in a room, one on a trundle bed. Thank goodness they're all the same sex. lol I have 7 kids all together, 6 still living at home along with my brother and his girlfriend.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Ours is not that exciting right now -- mainly because we just bought our house 2 months ago, and are only just now getting to the dog room. So this is what we have now...but it will be totally redone in the next month. We are taking up the carpeting, putting down solid vinyl flooring, painting, and putting in storage shelving. The crates will be put on top of cupboards and a small permanent pen will be put in one corner of the room. Anyway...I'll have to update later when we are done...right now it's kinda just everything shoved in...they don't actually spend time in here, aside from if we have company. They have full run of the house otherwise, but only "half" are allowed out when company is over because (un)fortunately I have a very social bunch that climb all over new people lol.









Bryco hangs out by himself for now...ha. We have girls in heat and so if I need to get him out of my hair for awhile the small pen is his.


















the play/potty area.

What I didn't show is the two huge shelves full of beds, blankets, etc. because they are a mess-- I don't have enough room for them until we build in the new shelves. So excited to finally be working on it now 

Everyone else's set ups are very neat too!


----------



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

svdreamer said:


> I've done that, two sets of bunk beds. lol Right now I have three in a room, one on a trundle bed. Thank goodness they're all the same sex. lol I have 7 kids all together, 6 still living at home along with my brother and his girlfriend.


Yeah, thank goodness for all girls. My hubby built loft beds. They take up three walls of their room, then I have a toddler bed under one of them  I'd take a pic, but their room is a disaster lmbo.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Ours is not that exciting right now -- mainly because we just bought our house 2 months ago, and are only just now getting to the dog room. So this is what we have now...but it will be totally redone in the next month. We are taking up the carpeting, putting down solid vinyl flooring, painting, and putting in storage shelving. The crates will be put on top of cupboards and a small permanent pen will be put in one corner of the room. Anyway...I'll have to update later when we are done...right now it's kinda just everything shoved in...they don't actually spend time in here, aside from if we have company. They have full run of the house otherwise, but only "half" are allowed out when company is over because (un)fortunately I have a very social bunch that climb all over new people lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, you guys are so organized in your rooms. I really have to get on that... soon lol Very nice room, Kristi. And great on how socialized your dogs are, I so wish mine were.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I love your dog room Kristi. It looks pretty dang awesome now, can't wait till you've made the changes you want to!

I laughed when I saw the lil fire hydrant in the middle of the potty pads....for a minute I thought it was a candle lol! And I also had a chuckle at the many rolls of paper towels on top of the crates. I just have two dogs, but even so I think I must have one roll of paper towels per room.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Tink said:


> I love your dog room Kristi. It looks pretty dang awesome now, can't wait till you've made the changes you want to!
> 
> I laughed when I saw the lil fire hydrant in the middle of the potty pads....for a minute I thought it was a candle lol! And I also had a chuckle at the many rolls of paper towels on top of the crates. I just have two dogs, but even so I think I must have one roll of paper towels per room.


Thanks  My fav part is the colored crates...I got them for $16 on sale on ebay and they are pretty nice...hahaha on the fire hydrant being a candle...they really mostly go outside but if they do go they are great about not ruining the carpet surprisingly...Bryco just needs something to aim at if he is in there *eye roll*.

Don't paper towels just run away? I swear I always have a roll up there for cleaning out crates, etc...yet, its NEVER there when I need it...ha and I get more.


----------

